# Disposable Dripping Atomizers AKA DDA`s



## outlaw_cloud (11/4/16)

so i was looking at the blends of distinction website and saw that they offered a 10ml sample pack of there flavors and i thought what a good idea...but i don't fancy the idea of emptying my tank to test each flavor then i began thinking do you get disposable dripping atomizers much like your RDA`s except in these you don't re build them...does anyone know if such thing is available here in south Africa? and if so where from?

similare to the ones in this video


----------



## Christos (11/4/16)

Just buy a dripper and rewick. You can get a dripper from any local vendor e.g the velocity mini. 

I'm not sure what mod you have and what you're knowledge on rebuilding is but you could just drip on rebuildable dripping atomizer (RDA).

I don't know about disposable drippers but I would assume the cost too great to even consider this an option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/4/16)

Do small wicks for tasting like these if they get mif just pull them out. Wicks are perfectly disposable.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (11/4/16)

@Christos Very good point I'm still new to vaping and have very little knowledge on rebuilding if I buy RDA I'll have to buy pre made coils and do the wicking myself like @lord ventinary suggested

edit: or what i can do is use my ijust2 tank and just fill it up about the 3rd of the way up vape the samples that way which could be easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (11/4/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> @Christos Very good point I'm still new to vaping and have very little knowledge on rebuilding if I buy RDA I'll have to buy pre made coils and do the wicking myself like @lord ventinary suggested
> 
> edit: or what i can do is use my ijust2 tank and just fill it up about the 3rd of the way up vape the samples that way which could be easier
> 
> ...



Hi @outlaw_cloud

I would think that one of three options might work for you

1) The dripper of the Kanger Dripbox offers premade coiled and wicked 'stock build decks' (where you can just insert a new build deck with coil and wick already installed once your 'old one' is degraded). Whilst the Dripbox is primarily designed for squonking, nothing stops you from dripping 'from above'. However, these 'coils', once available separately, would cost you about the same as any other Kanger OCC coil (so about R 50 - R 60 each) and I would think it might be quite wasteful to replace the 'coil' for each juice sample. The kit also seems to only be sold as a package deal right now, so you would have to buy the whole kit for R 620 - R 780 to do this. This would only make sense (for a "disposable dripper" option) if you are not worried about cost at all and simply want an option where you do not have to recoil or rewick yourself.
2) Buying premade coils (available from Vaperite and eCiggies - the first that I could think of, but I'm sure they are available at other places as well. The Gasphase coils might be a bit hectic if you're not used to drippers), a dripper and some Koh Gen Do / Muji Organic Cotton or Cotton Bacon / Kendo Vape Cotton etc.; simply installing the coils in the dripper and wicking them. This might be the best combination of cost effective and easy in the short run.
3) The option that will be the most cost effective in the long run would be to buy a dripper and all the tools you need for rebuilding (at the very least, wire and cotton - you could get away with using nail clippers, drill bits / screwdrivers, normal tweezers or pliers that you already have. However, this will make it more difficult than if you get a kit including the Coil winding tools, ceramic tweezers etc. such as the Coil Master / UD / Geekvape kits). This will take a bit more effort and initial cost, but would give you far more options in the long run.

You could just fill up your IJust 2 slightly like you suggested, but in that instance the different juices would probably 'blend' quite a bit and you won't get a defined, relatively 'uncontaminated' taste from each

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (11/4/16)

@Lingogrey thank you for the tips but i think im going to do this "edit: or what i can do is use my ijust2 tank and just fill it up about the 3rd of the way up vape the samples that way which could be easier" as this would be alot better for now anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> so i was looking at the blends of distinction website and saw that they offered a 10ml sample pack of there flavors and i thought what a good idea...but i don't fancy the idea of emptying my tank to test each flavor then i began thinking do you get disposable dripping atomizers much like your RDA`s except in these you don't re build them...does anyone know if such thing is available here in south Africa? and if so where from?
> 
> similare to the ones in this video



No, thats 6yr old device, probably werent available even 2yrs ago.
Best is as @Christos suggested, a RDA, there are pre-wound coils available and just a quick rewick would do.
Another alternative would be drip kits like this from Vape Shop http://vapeshop.co.za/svd/dripper-drip-rba-coil-ohm-k100-kayfun?sort=p.price&order=ASC#all but I wouldnt waste money on them, rather just get a cheap RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> No, thats 6yr old device, probably werent available even 2yrs ago.
> Best is as @Christos suggested, a RDA, there are pre-wound coils available and just a quick rewick would do.
> Another alternative would be drip kits like this from Vape Shop http://vapeshop.co.za/svd/dripper-drip-rba-coil-ohm-k100-kayfun?sort=p.price&order=ASC#all but I wouldnt waste money on them, rather just get a cheap RDA.


Hahahahah - I've seen that Eleaf thing before and just love how one can vape on something that looks like an incomplete electric toothbrush or kitchen utensil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/4/16)

@outlaw_cloud , I don't think your experience with the iJust is going to be what you expect. Some juices are quite strong, and the flavor lingers on in the tank and coil for quite a while and will likely 'contaminate' the taste of the next one. Menthols simply never let go, and neither does Bella Donna's Angel, a very strong musk flavor ( Cadbury/Manhattan Romantics ).
Even rinsing the tank for a while with warm water still retains the smell of the previous juice, and some coils also refuse to let go. Given that the iJust tank cannot be fully dismantled for cleaning, this will likely make matters worse. After the third flavor at 1/4 or 1/3 tank, you'll definitely be heading for menage a trois territory, but likely still end up not satisfying your curiosity.
If going this way, try to dedicate separate coils for tobaccos, fruits, menthols and bakery/dessert types at least.

It's far simpler with any dripper, even an el-cheapo, where you can just rip out the wick, rinse the RDA and dry-burn the coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/4/16)

@kulhlkatz that sounds like a good idea but seems like a lot of work with rinsing tanks not to mention expensive I have two tanks already the ijust2 tank and the aspire cleito tbh I don't see myself getting another tank now I think I'm just going to find that ADV and keep it using it in either one of the tanks and then use the other tank for other flavors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

